# The adventure continues



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello 
I rebuilt a new layout 
I wanted to make a simple tank ,with the seme plants 
-glosso.
-bolbitis.
- rotala spgreen.
-Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''.
-Cryptocoryne parva .
-moss.
-Ludwigia arcuata .
-I added the echinodorus tenellus 
2008 a good year for all    
set up day  








hardscape:mrgreen: 








1 day after set up,with plants 
















after 5 days,behind 








ecnidorus tenellus 
















9 days,after the first size


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

wait to the plants to grow...


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Renaud 
I liked the tank, the visa will be well when the natural aquarium mature. It could pass the setup routine and fertilization of the aquarium? It continues with the step by step of evolution. 
Belle... 


That hug
JACK


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you very much 
In fact, I redid the hardscape, as it does me no like too 
pic before you cut that exceeds


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow. fantastic update!!!! it looks great.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That's realy nice. I like the back lighting affect. Looks like the sun is setting.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank a lot
a différent close up
juncus repens(emersed tropica)
before








after








Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice evolution of this tank!!


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank léonard
list of plants
-glosso
-tenellus
-moss 
-Juncus repens 
-Bolbitis heudelotii 
-cryptos parva,and wenditii
-rotala spgreen
-rotala macrandra "green"
-rotala macrandra
-rotala roundifolia
-bacopa australis
-Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
-lindernia rotundifolia
-Ludwigia arcuata 
-Limnophila sessiliflora 
-Ammania senegalensis
-Hydrotriche hottoniiflora
pics after a big size


closeup
glosso and tenellus

rotala macrandra green

rotala macrandra (29 january)

the same (4 february)


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello
little update
It grows quietly
after the size








2 days after(i try a background).








and Yesterday morning,before the size








and closeup


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Renaud, did you teach your cardinalis to pose like a model ? This close up is amazing !


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Wow how do you get your background to look like that?


----------

